# How do you get songs out of your head?



## Techiegirly (Dec 17, 2007)

I mainly do musical theatre and I find no matter what I always get songs stuck in my head and cannot get them out. I try listening to new songs to sidetrack my mind but it never works. Sometimes these songs follw me into my sleep and then become the background music in my dreams  What do you to do stop the annoying "Grease lightning, go Grease Lightning!" from replaying in your head a hundred times a day?

HELP!


----------



## soundlight (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a few solutions for this, but you usually have to find your own:

-Dropkick Murphys
-Catch 22 or Streetlight Manifesto
-Dane Cook
-George Carlin
-Mitch Hedburg (RIP)


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bourbon.

Lots and lots of Bourbon.


----------



## Van (Dec 18, 2007)

You can ask SweetBennyFenton, songs don't usually stay in my head, I sing them all day long. Typically the way I stop is when somebody yells," Van, Shut the hell up!" It only works for a short time though.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 18, 2007)

Ah I love that time when you start dreaming about your shows.


There is no hope really. Just give in and sing with a big smile on your face and make the others join in. If they're cool they will.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 18, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Ah I love that time when you start dreaming about your shows.
> There is no hope really. Just give in and sing with a big smile on your face and make the others join in. If they're cool they will.


The only problem with this is when you're doing musicals with racial overtones in it....oof...


----------

